# History of Colonic polyps



## Ksumansky (Aug 18, 2008)

Patient coming in for colonoscopy with a history of colonic polyps.  Not sure when the last colonoscopy was performed.  polyps found in the ascending and sigmoid colon and both was biopsied.  how would you code this.

45380 v76.51, 211.3, v12.72
or
45380 211.3, v12.72
or 
45380 211.3

???????

Thank you for your time!


----------



## mbort (Aug 18, 2008)

45380 211.3, v12.72 is my answer (you made no mention in your entry that this was a screening)


----------



## dmaec (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with mbort - I'd would also code it; 45380 211.3, v12.72
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Ksumansky (Aug 18, 2008)

oh sorry, the doctor's H&P stated screening/hx of polyps.  
OR Report stated screening, but no mention of hx of polyps


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 18, 2008)

Question:  Is this a Medicare patient?  It would require a different way of listing/linking the dx codes if it is...and if it was indeed screening...


----------



## Ksumansky (Aug 18, 2008)

Not Medicare, Preferred blue Highmark


----------



## mkj2486 (Aug 19, 2008)

I was taught that if a patient has a history of polyps any future colonoscopy it is not considered a screening any more.  The patient has a problem that needs surveillance.  The screening is the initial procedure checking for any problems that may result in cancer.  Unchecked polyps may result in cancer, therefore the patient is not having a screening any more, they are being checked for additional problems due to the history of polyps.


----------

